# Nuevo water filter anyone fitted one



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

I would like to fit an in-line water filter. My thinking was as near to the cold tap as poss. After looking under the sink I see that the pipes to the taps are braided with screw fitting at the water pie end.

Has anyone fitted a filter? 

If so where and what fittings did you use?

Any help appreciated.

Pete


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Fitted a Nature pure just to the side of the cold tap in the sink. No problem at all the fittings came with the filter. Works a treat. Wouldnt be without it now, saves us a fortune in bottled water.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Tony I was not intending to spend that much.

I am sure the Nature pure system works well, but as the water from our tank is basically ok I reckon a inline filter will serve our needs.

I am having problems sourcing the fittings to fit something like the Filtapac system.

Ah well back to the drawing board.

Pete


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

PeteS said:


> I would like to fit an in-line water filter. My thinking was as near to the cold tap as poss. After looking under the sink I see that the pipes to the taps are braided with screw fitting at the water pie end.
> 
> Has anyone fitted a filter?
> 
> ...


We are thinking of the same project, just to avoid the plasticky taste of the water from the inboard tank.
Would an inline filter have the desired effect?

J & R


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes our tank water has been ok upto now also but I fitted the nature pure for occasion when its not. An online filter wont give you the same protection against bacterias etc. Same old story you get what you pay for.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*In Line Water Filter Kit*

I have this fitted at home and use it all the time for drinking and filling the kettle.
Their is so much chlorine in our supply, I find the taste revolting when using the normal tap water. Even after boiling, the coffee is disgusting.
The filter tap is easy to fit and the filter - various available- easy to change.
The only problem is the saddle fixing for the incoming supply is through a copper pipe but I'm sure fittings or adapter could be used.
The price is £17.95 for complete kit and replacement filters £10.

They used to sell this kit in Wickes but is available online from Pureflo. They actually had a BOGOF offer a while back and I ordered one for my neighbour who is also delighted with it.

Hope this helps

Cheers,
Alan

Water Filter Kit


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I too have a Nature Pure system in my MH and it great, I've tried several other water filters at home and they were useless. So I bit the bullet and bought a 2nd Nature Pure system, brilliant, worth the extra.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Thats right Wobby. Until youve used a nature pure you just cant appreciate how good they are. If I bought a new M/H that would be the first accessory I would buy, then a SOG, next refillable bottles, then solar panels etc etc. :lol:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I'de say Tonyhunt that over the space of 4 years since I bought my water filters that I've more than saved the purchase price on bottled water, and whats more no Deli belly! I'am even thinking of buying the portable one for when we are away without the MH. 
Regards Wobby


----------

